# Bad times for BC fish



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Two Vancouver Sun articles make me worry for BC fish habitat:

Critics launch court action, release e-mail scathing B.C.

Feds walk away from environmental assessments on almost 500 projects in B.C.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Take everything you read in a newspaper and you see on a television with a grain of salt there job is to sell a story and stir the pot, look what these so called profesional journalists did to the snakehead in burnaby lagoon story. after reading and re reading all the mis information that was published by a so called "respected news source" I have lost all respect for the "media" and its ability to tell the truth


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

pretty soon you wont be able to link to Vancouver Sun articles as they will be locked down and available ONLY to paid subsribers. Enjoy their site as much as you can until then.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

ThePhoenix said:


> pretty soon you wont be able to link to Vancouver Sun articles as they will be locked down and available ONLY to paid subsribers. Enjoy their site as much as you can until then.


 New York Times does that too. I found a way around it by using a second browser. I usually use IE, but for the Times I use Firefox and set it to clear history. Then the site thinks you are a new visitor each time.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> New York Times does that too. I found a way around it by using a second browser. I usually use IE, but for the Times I use Firefox and set it to clear history. Then the site thinks you are a new visitor each time.


You could just as easily block cookies from the NYT's probably. It'll be cookie based for sure.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> Take everything you read in a newspaper and you see on a television with a grain of salt there job is to sell a story and stir the pot, look what these so called profesional journalists did to the snakehead in burnaby lagoon story. after reading and re reading all the mis information that was published by a so called "respected news source" I have lost all respect for the "media" and its ability to tell the truth


 Regardless of what you think of the integrity of the media, there are hard times ahead for anyone who cares about the state of nature in Canada.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

how can you gauge this though if the information your getting has the potential to be tainted


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> how can you gauge this though if the information your getting has the potential to be tainted


 Harper is shutting down half the mechanisms we have to keep an eye on potentially environmentally damaging projects. What more do you have to know?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

is that slang for doo doo


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

TomC said:


> Harper is shutting down half the mechanisms we have to keep an eye on potentially environmentally damaging projects. What more do you have to know?


Because i recently took a trip to cranbrook, Canada still looks like Canada. 
The scope of human population in Canada is so utterly minor and miniscule.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Doesn't the Republic of California have the same population as Canada?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah cali has the same pop as the entire country of canada


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

J'sRacing said:


> Because i recently took a trip to cranbrook, Canada still looks like Canada.
> The scope of human population in Canada is so utterly minor and miniscule.


 Not so. The Fraser River used to run red with salmon. Bison, Grizzlies, Caribou, and a host of other species are a tiny fraction of their original numbers, or completely gone. It seems to me we've already done a whole lot of damage. It makes sense to try and minimize further harm.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> Not so. The Fraser River used to run red with salmon. Bison, Grizzlies, Caribou, and a host of other species are a tiny fraction of their original numbers, or completely gone. It seems to me we've already done a whole lot of damage. It makes sense to try and minimize further harm.


I agree completely.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

there is no question on weather canada or not canada has sustained damage, the only reason i touched on this in the beginning was it started based on media reports, but there are sooo many problems with the waterways alone if you forget the rest of canada and focussed on water alone it would take our lifetime to begin undoing the damage that is done anually from hydro dams, to people of any culture being able to fish out the mouth of the river how could any species survive or thrive rather when on there migration to spawn is being cut off, 

the salmon alone would take 25 years to fix asssuming all commercial/recretional/native fisheries ceased today.

in addition so long as we arent taking advantage of alternatives such as blue tilapia ect to take away from the demand aspect of things then its never gonna allow some of the strain to be taken off native/food fish

the govt is f'd people when you think of green, there thinking of GREEN $$$$ bottom line were all doomed thankfully we will most likely be blown up in some chemical/biological disaster as soon as the other half of the world grows tired of the americans sticking there hands in the middle easts cookie jar


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Tilapia is very high in cholesterol the bad cholesterol and a fully closed containment land based farmed salmon is the best hope to perseve our waterways and wild salmon stocks. The cost of running a land based farmed salmon is not that costly as the critics say it is. Do you all know that salmon from the wild are not naturally pinkish red anymore They have a dull grey look when caught from the wild, they have to be dyed to have that color, the krill in the wild is what gives them that color and krill numbers are way down almost on the list of endangered I think.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Ruf R said:


> Tilapia is very high in cholesterol the bad cholesterol and a fully closed containment land based farmed salmon is the best hope to perseve our waterways and wild salmon stocks. The cost of running a land based farmed salmon is not that costly as the critics say it is. Do you all know that salmon from the wild are not naturally pinkish red anymore They have a dull grey look when caught from the wild, they have to be dyed to have that color, the krill in the wild is what gives them that color and krill numbers are way down almost on the list of endangered I think.


Tilapia and Cholesteroll I agree, but I have caught wild salmon and they were very pink/red. Not sure where you're getting this, may be specific regions in the ocean, I would like to read up on that. Some Springs are a whitish colour they are a specific strain that spawn around Harrison Mills area(I think)


----------

